# BR400 coil connections (where do they go)



## dsw41175 (Nov 18, 2019)

So my BR400 started running rough. Kept stalling out. Thought it might be fuel related so with it sitting figured I'd crack the gas cap. Notices sparks from the back (not good). Anyway the coil had broken off both frame mounting tabs and was hanging by the spark plug wire (amazed it was running at all). Does anyone know how the wires are connected at these mounting points? It look like it is just the ignition kill from the grip control. 

Plan is to get a new plate and swap it out. Anyone done this before? Looks pretty straight forward.

Thanks!!


----------



## Mad Professor (Nov 18, 2019)

Looking at the IPL , there should be a spade terminal that fastens via one of the coil mounting screws. That is a ground. 

The other spade should be a hot wire on the coil.

When you connect these by hitting the kill switch, the coil shuts down.


----------



## dsw41175 (Nov 19, 2019)

Thanks. Once the "new" plate/engine case arrive I'll get started on the swap.


----------

